# Monty Williams' post lottery presser



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams talks about how the draft picks can fulfill team needs*

http://video-embed.nola.com/service...AAAAPmbRMTE~,BWCCSzT6s9ksP29K0TEsITNwjG28SO_r


*Monty Williams talks about how having the No. 1 pick could attract players to the team*

http://video-embed.nola.com/service...AAAAPmbRMTE~,BWCCSzT6s9ksP29K0TEsITNwjG28SO_r

*New Orleans Coach Monty Williams talks about Anthony Davis' defensive talent*

http://videos.nola.com/times-picayune/2012/06/new_orleans_coach_monty_willia_1.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he's right about several things. I wonder who he's talking to that's under contract. I also wonder if he can get fined for that even though he didn't mention any players specifically. I do not, however, think that Marco Belinelli is at all an attraction.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Or maybe players' agents are calling saying my guy would like to play for you. ???? I'm pretty sure he isn't going to players himself. I don't think Monty would do that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Or maybe players' agents are calling saying my guy would like to play for you. ???? I'm pretty sure he isn't going to players himself. I don't think Monty would do that.


I was thinking maybe players were telling him this after games as they were leaving the floor??? I don't get how this is not tampering, still though. Why would he admit it in a press conference?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I was thinking maybe players were telling him this after games as they were leaving the floor??? I don't get how this is not tampering, still though. *Why would he admit it in a press conference?*


Exactly? Why would he?


----------

